# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  عوض الجيد الكباشي ، النيلين ، حاتم التاج ... إلي من يهمه الأمر

## تجـــانے

*1 / عوض الجيد الكباشي : -  

  شاب من أنجح الرياضيين و صاحب حضور قوي يُجبر على إحترامه .. في يوم مباراة مريخنا مع الهليل كان أن أستضاف أحد المدربين (العاطلين) و الله ( اسمو راح لى) أحمد عبد الله أو محمد عبد الله ما عارف وو الله  لم أهتم . هذا المدرب العاطل كان مدرباً للهليل في 87 م و كان مدرباً في الموسم السابق لمباراة واحدة فقط أخذ فيها سباعية من المريخ عجلت باقالته و بعد نهاية المباراة خرج المدرب العاطل الفاشل وتحدث عن تناول منشطات أو شئ من هذا القبيل !!!  عليه يا عوض الجيد الكباشي لك أن تعلم ان أمثال المدرب الفاشل العاطل و الذي يتحدث عن منشطات ثم يعود ويعتذر و يخرج قبل يومين أو ثلاثة في صحيفة الصدى ويقول أنه ذرف الدمع سخيناً لما رآه من قوة وبساله من لاعبي المريخ لن تنطلى هذه الخدعة على أحد أو صفوة . قال بكى قال ؟؟؟؟
  يا عوض الجيد يا كباشي و الله إنك زول محترم لدى الكثيرين و الذين يحفظون لك مقاماً كبيراً وصورة جميلة أتمنى أن لا تفسدها ظهور أمثال المدرب الفاشل العاطل أبو سباعية الذي يوصف لعيبة المريخ بتعاطي منشطات ثم يعتذر ثم يقول انه بكى بدموعه ، دموعه هذه هليله أولى بها ... قال بكى قال ؟؟ ..
  لينتبه عوض الجيد الكباشي لأن إستضافة أمثال المدرب العاطل هذا (تُنقص) من أسهم ورصيد عوض الجيد و تخصم من رصيده الكثير و على الأقل (عندي) .   ....


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
   2 / قناة النيلين : - 
  قناة النيلين اليوم عملت في شريط الإعلان قبل قليل  انها  بتأكد ماجاء في صحف اليوم الرياضية و إعتذار لمحبى الهليل خاصة و اعتذرت عن  أن القناة لم تتمكن من نقل مباراة الهليل لأنها احترمت التزام قناة أخرى  مع ادارة الهليل !!!!!!!!. ... أى سخف هذا الذي يتحدثون عنه ؟؟؟ طيب ياناس  النيلين يعني انتو ماليكم دخل في نقل المباراة السبب اللى بيخليكم تعتذروا  وتأكدوا صحة الخبر شنو ؟؟ دخل النيلين شنو في الحاصل بين قناة أخرى و ادارة  الهليل ؟؟؟ هل شغل الجلافيط بدأ خلاص في القناة ؟؟ هل ستصبح القناة ظل  لقناة قون وزرقاء أيضاً ؟  ...  

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*3 / حاتم التاج : - 
  أكتر معلق بيفقع  المرارة و بيصيب بتشنج عصبي و شخص لا يعرف كيف يتعامل بمهنية و يفتقر لأدنى  مقومات الحياد و العقلانية  يوم مباراة المريخ الأفريقية الأخيرة ما ظل  يقوم به هذا الشخص و الله إذا مرّ هكذا سنتأكد أن المريخ فريق أجنبي في  السودان ... حاتم دا لما أكرم الهادى سقط على الأرض من إحتكاك مهاجم الفريق  حاتم كان بيقول انو أكرم زوّدها حبتين ؟؟ حاتم كان بيقول انو أكرم زاد  الموضوع حبه  حاتم اللى ما بخجل علّق كم مباراة للهليل و لم يقل يوماً أن  سادومبا قال بالتمثيل و لم يتذكر أى تمثيلية للعيبة الهليل ولكن حين يلعب  المريخ أفريقياً وخارج حدود الوطن يطل علينا اللى ما بخجل حاتم التاج و  يقول انو أكرم زوّدها حبتين !!!؟  حسبي الله عليك يا حاتم التاج .. و حاتم  التاج اللى ما بخجل لم ضاعت الكرة من راجي و أخرجها المدافع قال مستهزئاً و  متهكماً ما جبتها ياراجي خلاص جيبها في السودان ... حاتم التاج من الذين  جعل الكثيرين يهربون من سماع صوته النشاز و ميوله الزرقاء المعوّجه
...

يا صديقي أبو جالا قبل كدا كان عندك إقتراح نقدم تظلم للقنوات الرياضية من أمثال حاتم التاج ومحمد فضل الله ومن لف لفهم و رأيك دا أسلم حل فنحن مواطنين سودانيين زينا وزي غيرنا 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					

...

يا صديقي أبو جالا قبل كدا كان عندك إقتراح نقدم تظلم للقنوات الرياضية من أمثال حاتم التاج ومحمد فضل الله ومن لف لفهم و رأيك دا أسلم حل فنحن مواطنين سودانيين زينا وزي غيرنا 





يا أصدقائي أنا جادي في موضوع التظلم دا خلونا نقدم تظلم و نرفعو لادارة القناة على الأقل إذا ما عملو حاجة أمثال حاتم دا حا يخجل من نفسو شوية دا لو كان بيحس .
وعلى الباغي تدور الدوائر 


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					

1 / عوض الجيد الكباشي : -  

  شاب من أنجح الرياضيين و صاحب حضور قوي يُجبر على إحترامه .. في يوم مباراة مريخنا مع الهليل كان أن أستضاف أحد المدربين (العاطلين) و الله ( اسمو راح لى) أحمد عبد الله أو محمد عبد الله ما عارف وو الله  لم أهتم . هذا المدرب العاطل كان مدرباً للهليل في 87 م و كان مدرباً في الموسم السابق لمباراة واحدة فقط أخذ فيها سباعية من المريخ عجلت باقالته و بعد نهاية المباراة خرج المدرب العاطل الفاشل وتحدث عن تناول منشطات أو شئ من هذا القبيل !!!  عليه يا عوض الجيد الكباشي لك أن تعلم ان أمثال المدرب الفاشل العاطل و الذي يتحدث عن منشطات ثم يعود ويعتذر و يخرج قبل يومين أو ثلاثة في صحيفة الصدى ويقول أنه ذرف الدمع سخيناً لما رآه من قوة وبساله من لاعبي المريخ لن تنطلى هذه الخدعة على أحد أو صفوة . قال بكى قال ؟؟؟؟
  يا عوض الجيد يا كباشي و الله إنك زول محترم لدى الكثيرين و الذين يحفظون لك مقاماً كبيراً وصورة جميلة أتمنى أن لا تفسدها ظهور أمثال المدرب الفاشل العاطل أبو سباعية الذي يوصف لعيبة المريخ بتعاطي منشطات ثم يعتذر ثم يقول انه بكى بدموعه ، دموعه هذه هليله أولى بها ... قال بكى قال ؟؟ ..
  لينتبه عوض الجيد الكباشي لأن إستضافة أمثال المدرب العاطل هذا (تُنقص) من أسهم ورصيد عوض الجيد و تخصم من رصيده الكثير و على الأقل (عندي) .   ....






عوض الجيد اعلامي راقي جداً في حواراته التي يجيرها سوا كان غبر الازاعة الرياضية او قناة امدرمان 
ودائماً ما يكون محايداً في كثر من المرات رغم مريخيته التي يعلمها الجميع ..
تعرض عوض الجيد للعديد من الضغوطات في مجال عمله الحالي ولم يحرك فيه ذلك ساكناً وظل يحارب بفضل كفاءتة 
لكن نعيب عليه كما قلت استضافته لمثل هذه الشخصيات  التي لاتري في المريخ شئ جميل وكل همهم النيل منه بكل السبل متي ما اتيحت لهم الفرصة 
هذا قد يفقد عوض الجيد الكثير من مكانته لدي جميع المريخاب ...
ارجو ان ينتبه عوض الجيد لهذا الشئ
....
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					


   2 / قناة النيلين : - 
  قناة النيلين اليوم عملت في شريط الإعلان قبل قليل  انها  بتأكد ماجاء في صحف اليوم الرياضية و إعتذار لمحبى الهليل خاصة و اعتذرت عن  أن القناة لم تتمكن من نقل مباراة الهليل لأنها احترمت التزام قناة أخرى  مع ادارة الهليل !!!!!!!!. ... أى سخف هذا الذي يتحدثون عنه ؟؟؟ طيب ياناس  النيلين يعني انتو ماليكم دخل في نقل المباراة السبب اللى بيخليكم تعتذروا  وتأكدوا صحة الخبر شنو ؟؟ دخل النيلين شنو في الحاصل بين قناة أخرى و ادارة  الهليل ؟؟؟ هل شغل الجلافيط بدأ خلاص في القناة ؟؟ هل ستصبح القناة ظل  لقناة قون وزرقاء أيضاً ؟  ...  






صدقني ياغالي القناة دي ما عندها الحبة 
وهي تبع التابعين
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					

3 / حاتم التاج : - 
  أكتر معلق بيفقع  المرارة و بيصيب بتشنج عصبي و شخص لا يعرف كيف يتعامل بمهنية و يفتقر لأدنى  مقومات الحياد و العقلانية  يوم مباراة المريخ الأفريقية الأخيرة ما ظل  يقوم به هذا الشخص و الله إذا مرّ هكذا سنتأكد أن المريخ فريق أجنبي في  السودان ... حاتم دا لما أكرم الهادى سقط على الأرض من إحتكاك مهاجم الفريق  حاتم كان بيقول انو أكرم زوّدها حبتين ؟؟ حاتم كان بيقول انو أكرم زاد  الموضوع حبه  حاتم اللى ما بخجل علّق كم مباراة للهليل و لم يقل يوماً أن  سادومبا قال بالتمثيل و لم يتذكر أى تمثيلية للعيبة الهليل ولكن حين يلعب  المريخ أفريقياً وخارج حدود الوطن يطل علينا اللى ما بخجل حاتم التاج و  يقول انو أكرم زوّدها حبتين !!!؟  حسبي الله عليك يا حاتم التاج .. و حاتم  التاج اللى ما بخجل لم ضاعت الكرة من راجي و أخرجها المدافع قال مستهزئاً و  متهكماً ما جبتها ياراجي خلاص جيبها في السودان ... حاتم التاج من الذين  جعل الكثيرين يهربون من سماع صوته النشاز و ميوله الزرقاء المعوّجه
...

يا صديقي أبو جالا قبل كدا كان عندك إقتراح نقدم تظلم للقنوات الرياضية من أمثال حاتم التاج ومحمد فضل الله ومن لف لفهم و رأيك دا أسلم حل فنحن مواطنين سودانيين زينا وزي غيرنا 





انا والله لو ما مجبور احضر مباراة للمريخ ما بقعد عشان اسمع لحاتم التاج 
ولما اكون بحضر في مباراة معلق فيها حاتم التاج بكون عايزها متين تنتهي
****
اما محمد فضل الله والله اخير بعد المباراة يدهو الشريط ويمشي يسمعو في البيت لو لقي نفسوا بعرف يعلق يجي طواااااااااااااااالي تاني يوم انا بعينو في قناة اسكاي الانجليزية
عشان يعلق الدوري الانجليزي
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					


يا أصدقائي أنا جادي في موضوع التظلم دا خلونا نقدم تظلم و نرفعو لادارة القناة على الأقل إذا ما عملو حاجة أمثال حاتم دا حا يخجل من نفسو شوية دا لو كان بيحس .
وعلى الباغي تدور الدوائر 





كلام سليم 100% والمثل بيقول دق القراف خلى الجمل يخاف ... والعيار المايصيب يدويش .. اقلاها لفت نظر
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					

3 / حاتم التاج : - 
  أكتر معلق بيفقع  المرارة و بيصيب بتشنج عصبي و شخص لا يعرف كيف يتعامل بمهنية و يفتقر لأدنى  مقومات الحياد و العقلانية  يوم مباراة المريخ الأفريقية الأخيرة ما ظل  يقوم به هذا الشخص و الله إذا مرّ هكذا سنتأكد أن المريخ فريق أجنبي في  السودان ... حاتم دا لما أكرم الهادى سقط على الأرض من إحتكاك مهاجم الفريق  حاتم كان بيقول انو أكرم زوّدها حبتين ؟؟ حاتم كان بيقول انو أكرم زاد  الموضوع حبه  حاتم اللى ما بخجل علّق كم مباراة للهليل و لم يقل يوماً أن  سادومبا قال بالتمثيل و لم يتذكر أى تمثيلية للعيبة الهليل ولكن حين يلعب  المريخ أفريقياً وخارج حدود الوطن يطل علينا اللى ما بخجل حاتم التاج و  يقول انو أكرم زوّدها حبتين !!!؟  حسبي الله عليك يا حاتم التاج .. و حاتم  التاج اللى ما بخجل لم ضاعت الكرة من راجي و أخرجها المدافع قال مستهزئاً و  متهكماً ما جبتها ياراجي خلاص جيبها في السودان ... حاتم التاج من الذين  جعل الكثيرين يهربون من سماع صوته النشاز و ميوله الزرقاء المعوّجه
...

يا صديقي أبو جالا قبل كدا كان عندك إقتراح نقدم تظلم للقنوات الرياضية من أمثال حاتم التاج ومحمد فضل الله ومن لف لفهم و رأيك دا أسلم حل فنحن مواطنين سودانيين زينا وزي غيرنا 



الحبيب والصديق تجاني. 
اول حاجة مشتاقين. 
الاقتراح لازال قائماً لتكوين لجنة من :
1/ إدارة وعضوية المنبر والمنابر الأخري 
2/ ممثل لمجلس المريخ أو تفويض أي شخص من خارج المجلس. 
3/  ممثل لروابط المشجعين
4/ ممثل للجنة التعبئة 
5/ ممثل للإعلام المريخي
6/ ممثل لحفيدات سيدة فرح. 
تقوم هذه اللجنة بالدفاع عن تجاوزات الأجهزة الإعلامية القومية والوقوف ضد ازدواجية المعايير التي تتعامل بها مؤسسات الدولة المختلفة بسبب ميول إداراتها الزرقاء. 
مراحل المناهضة :
1/ كتابة مزكرات لمدراء هذه المؤسسات توضح عدم حياد هذه الأجهزة وتحدد التجاوزات وتاريخها وتحدد أسماء الموظفين الذين يستغلون سلطتهم لإظهار ميولهم الزرقاء. 
2/ إذا لم تستجب الإدارة لهذه المزكرات تبدأ المرحلة الثانية وهي الحملة الإعلامية المنظمة والموجهة ضد هذه المؤسسة. 
3/ في حالة عدم الاستجابة ل1 و2  تبدأ حملة المقاطعة للمؤسسة  والهتاف ضدها في المدرجات وحمل لافتات ضخمة بحجم عشرات الأمتار داخل الاستاد والتنديد بأسماء القائمين علي أمرها. 
إذا نجحنا في ذلك أؤكد لك باننا لن نحتاج للمرحلة  رقم (3) لان هذه المؤسسات سترفع الراية البيضاء من المرحلة الثانية لانها لا يمكن أن تضحي بسمعتها وجمهورها من اجل موظف. كما أن بعض القيادات العليا في هذه الأجهزة لا تعلم شيئاً عن هذه الفوضي.
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*الاخوة الاحباب انتو فى شئ فايت عليكم أو امكن على ... عوض الجيد الكباشى لايمتلك هذه القناة ولا أظنه هو من يعد وهو رجل كما قلتم ناجح وانا اخاله كذلك بس موضوع ضيوفه هذا افتكر انو الموضوع موضوع إعداد وانتاج واخراج وهو ليس له يد حتى نلومه فى استضافة ضيوفه فالمسؤولية هنا تقع على معد البرنامج .. ولاشنو
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوجالا
					

الحبيب والصديق تجاني. 
اول حاجة مشتاقين. 
الاقتراح لازال قائماً لتكوين لجنة من :
1/ إدارة وعضوية المنبر والمنابر الأخري 
2/ ممثل لمجلس المريخ أو تفويض أي شخص من خارج المجلس. 
3/  ممثل لروابط المشجعين
4/ ممثل للجنة التعبئة 
5/ ممثل للإعلام المريخي
6/ ممثل لحفيدات سيدة فرح. 
تقوم هذه اللجنة بالدفاع عن تجاوزات الأجهزة الإعلامية القومية والوقوف ضد ازدواجية المعايير التي تتعامل بها مؤسسات الدولة المختلفة بسبب ميول إداراتها الزرقاء. 
مراحل المناهضة :
1/ كتابة مزكرات لمدراء هذه المؤسسات توضح عدم حياد هذه الأجهزة وتحدد التجاوزات وتاريخها وتحدد أسماء الموظفين الذين يستغلون سلطتهم لإظهار ميولهم الزرقاء. 
2/ إذا لم تستجب الإدارة لهذه المزكرات تبدأ المرحلة الثانية وهي الحملة الإعلامية المنظمة والموجهة ضد هذه المؤسسة. 
3/ في حالة عدم الاستجابة ل1 و2  تبدأ حملة المقاطعة للمؤسسة  والهتاف ضدها في المدرجات وحمل لافتات ضخمة بحجم عشرات الأمتار داخل الاستاد والتنديد بأسماء القائمين علي أمرها. 
إذا نجحنا في ذلك أؤكد لك باننا لن نحتاج للمرحلة  رقم (3) لان هذه المؤسسات سترفع الراية البيضاء من المرحلة الثانية لانها لا يمكن أن تضحي بسمعتها وجمهورها من اجل موظف. كما أن بعض القيادات العليا في هذه الأجهزة لا تعلم شيئاً عن هذه الفوضي.



كلام فى الصميم يا ابوجالا ... وكم نتمنى تفعيله على ارض الواقع حتى يرعوى كل متفلت ومستغل لمنصبه لميوله الفاضحة ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اقتراح الحبيب ابو جالا عملي ورائع جدا

نحتاج لوقفة جماهيرية كبيرة ضد الاعلام المتحيز ضد كل ما هو مريخي

الناس دي شافت اننا بقينا لابنهش ولابنش عشان كده زادت وازبدت في اهدار حقوقنا

وقفتنا الصلبة هذه ستجعلهم يعيدون النظرة الف مرة قبل ان يخطأوا في حق المريخ مستقبلا

*

----------


## abuashruf

*التقى بعض اعضاء منتدى شبكة المريخ بحاتم التاج فى يوم ما وكانت المفاجأة أن أكد لهم انه مريخابى ولكن فى عمله لايظهر الميول اياه بعامل المهنية
كما اقسم المذيع الفاشل سوار الذهب لاحد اشقائى وابن اختى (صديقه)انه لامريخابى لاهلالابى 
وهذا الكلام أكيد ان صدقا فى قولهما
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					


عوض الجيد اعلامي راقي جداً في حواراته التي يجيرها سوا كان غبر الازاعة الرياضية او قناة امدرمان 
ودائماً ما يكون محايداً في كثر من المرات رغم مريخيته التي يعلمها الجميع ..
تعرض عوض الجيد للعديد من الضغوطات في مجال عمله الحالي ولم يحرك فيه ذلك ساكناً وظل يحارب بفضل كفاءتة 
لكن نعيب عليه كما قلت استضافته لمثل هذه الشخصيات  التي لاتري في المريخ شئ جميل وكل همهم النيل منه بكل السبل متي ما اتيحت لهم الفرصة 
هذا قد يفقد عوض الجيد الكثير من مكانته لدي جميع المريخاب ...
ارجو ان ينتبه عوض الجيد لهذا الشئ
....




صديقي الجميل كيفنك يا ملك 

عوض الجيد شاب يتفق الجميع على انه من أميز الشباب السوداني الطموح وهو يجد القبول عند الجميع حتى بنى جلفوط و لكن أخاف أن يكون في موقف يُحسد عليه .
عن نفسي لن يحدث أن أتقبل تحليل يحلله الفاشل العاطل العجوز مدرب الهليل السابق و تعنتي و (تعصبي) دا لأنو أمثال هذا المدرب الفاشل هلالابي متعصب ولن تمر على أى ذريعة سيتخذها ليداري بها سواءات لونه الأزرق ... 
لن أجلس يوماً لأسمع له كيف يقيّم لاعبي المريخ فهو انسان لا يرى في المريخ شيئاً جميلاً وعلى ضوء هذه النقطة أنا لن أرى في الفاشل دا محللاً بقدر قامة تحليل مباراة للمريخ العظيم حتى و إن اعتذر عن سقطة لا تغتفر فيبقى عندي انه يوماً نسى انه انسان مسؤول عن ما يتفوه به و نسى انه و رغم كبرسنه و خبرته في الحياة أن يلقى القول على عواهنه .
على عوض الجيد أن ينتبه و يحتفظ بمن يحب أن يراه متألقاً في عمله و من يرى انه أنموذجاً يحتذي به ..
و الله من وراء القصد ..









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					


صدقني ياغالي القناة دي ما عندها الحبة 
وهي تبع التابعين




بالأمس تأكدت من الشريط و الإعتذر الذي تقدموا به و رغم انهم غير معنيين بما دار بين قناة الشروق و ادارة الهليل ولكنهم (حشروا انفسهم ) فيما لا دخل لهم به و لكن ستجد منا ما يسرها طالما انها توجهت نحو اللون الأزرق بكل سخافة 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					


انا والله لو ما مجبور احضر مباراة للمريخ ما بقعد عشان اسمع لحاتم التاج 
ولما اكون بحضر في مباراة معلق فيها حاتم التاج بكون عايزها متين تنتهي
****
اما محمد فضل الله والله اخير بعد المباراة يدهو الشريط ويمشي يسمعو في البيت لو لقي نفسوا بعرف يعلق يجي طواااااااااااااااالي تاني يوم انا بعينو في قناة اسكاي الانجليزية
عشان يعلق الدوري الانجليزي





و الله يا صديقي أنا متّ من الغيظ ، ياخ بيتكلم عن أكرم و كأن أكرم أرتكب جريمة !!! و الغريب انو كل أندية الممتاز حين تقابل المريخ يقضى كل اللعيبة في مواجهة المريخ كل الشوط الأول سقوط و تمرد على الحكم و تأخير لا مبرر له و تمثيل حتى لعيبة الهليل في مواجهاتهم مع المريخ بيضيعوا زمن و لا أتذكر أن حاتم التاج يوماً نصح لاعب يضّيع الزمن بأن يسرع و لم ينصح سادومبا أيام تمثيلياته أن لا يمثل ولم ينصح ايكانغا في أى مباراة أن لا يمثل و لم ينصح كاريكا بأن لا يمثل و بأن يتحلى بأخلاق رياضية في الميدان و لم يتكرم أن يوجه بكري المدينة أن يلعب بأخلاق و يترك التمثيل و العباطة ..
بعدين المحيّرني انو حاتم دا هل نسى أن المريخ يلعب مع فريق أجنبى ؟؟

هذا هو حاتم التاج المعلق الفاشل الذي لا يرى في المريخ شيئاً جميلاً ...
صبراً جميلاً يا حاتم التاج و الله المستعان على ما تصف 




*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

كلام سليم 100% والمثل بيقول دق القراف خلى الجمل يخاف ... والعيار المايصيب يدويش .. اقلاها لفت نظر




عمنا و صديقي عزو  كيفك يا زعيم 

في حاجة في السودان انا لا حظتها و أصبح الجلافيط بيعتمدوا عليها و هي لغة الوعيد و التهديد و بتذكر صلاح ادريس كان عادي بيخلى ناس الاتحاد العام يتجرسوا و رئيس الاتحاد كان شداد يقوم صلاح ادريس دا يبلّع ليك ناس الاتحاد كلامهم و فعلها في مباراة الهليل مع نيل الحصاحيصا و فعتلها قديما ادارة الهليل لما رفضت ادارة الهليل الا ان تُلعب عاكف عطا المطرود في مباراة ولم يستطع الاتحاد فعل شئ تجاه ذلك .
و فعلها لعيبة الهليل حين رفعوا مذكرة للاتحاد بعد تمثيلهم لمنتخب السودان و لم يحرك الاتحاد ساكناً بل استجاب لهم 
..
نظام (أغلبوهم بالصوت العالي) هذا هو العرف السائد في السودان وفي الرياضة من له صوت عالي كل الناس ستسمع له و تحابيه أما من يتحدث بصوت خافت لن يجد الا (العفص و الرفس) ..
...
تتذكر يا عز الدين مرة كدا الاتحاد قال حا يرجع لشريط المباريات وعلى ضوء ذلك ستتم محاسبة اى لعب  غير قانوني أو تصرف غير رياضي حتى خارج الملعب و لم تعدي يومين أو ثلاثة حتى تم الاعتداء على سفاري لما كان بيلعب للمريخ في منطقة حساسة  ولم يحرك أحد ساكناً وما جابو سيرة شريط المباراة .
و أيضاً كانت هناك لكمة لمصعب حتى سالت دماءه و لم يسأل أحد عن شريط المباراة و أيضاً تعدي جمهور عطبرة على ريتشارد و قلق و مجاهد لما كانوا بيلعبوا للمريخ و لم يتحدث احد عن شريط المباراة .
هنا يا صديقي في السودان العدالة لا تسود و النزاهة غائبة بأفعال أمثال ناس مجدي و الطريفي و اسامة و صلاح صالح و حتى التلفزيون القومي أصبح هالة جلفوطية زرقاء يعشعش فيها بوم لونه أزرق ينعق بما لا يُسمع من الدعاء ...
...
سنحاول لفت نظرهم عسى ربنا أن يهدينا ويهديهم سواء السبيل ... 
و حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوجالا
					

الحبيب والصديق تجاني. 
اول حاجة مشتاقين. 
الاقتراح لازال قائماً لتكوين لجنة من :
1/ إدارة وعضوية المنبر والمنابر الأخري 
2/ ممثل لمجلس المريخ أو تفويض أي شخص من خارج المجلس. 
3/  ممثل لروابط المشجعين
4/ ممثل للجنة التعبئة 
5/ ممثل للإعلام المريخي
6/ ممثل لحفيدات سيدة فرح. 
تقوم هذه اللجنة بالدفاع عن تجاوزات الأجهزة الإعلامية القومية والوقوف ضد ازدواجية المعايير التي تتعامل بها مؤسسات الدولة المختلفة بسبب ميول إداراتها الزرقاء. 
مراحل المناهضة :
1/ كتابة مزكرات لمدراء هذه المؤسسات توضح عدم حياد هذه الأجهزة وتحدد التجاوزات وتاريخها وتحدد أسماء الموظفين الذين يستغلون سلطتهم لإظهار ميولهم الزرقاء. 
2/ إذا لم تستجب الإدارة لهذه المزكرات تبدأ المرحلة الثانية وهي الحملة الإعلامية المنظمة والموجهة ضد هذه المؤسسة. 
3/ في حالة عدم الاستجابة ل1 و2  تبدأ حملة المقاطعة للمؤسسة  والهتاف ضدها في المدرجات وحمل لافتات ضخمة بحجم عشرات الأمتار داخل الاستاد والتنديد بأسماء القائمين علي أمرها. 
إذا نجحنا في ذلك أؤكد لك باننا لن نحتاج للمرحلة  رقم (3) لان هذه المؤسسات سترفع الراية البيضاء من المرحلة الثانية لانها لا يمكن أن تضحي بسمعتها وجمهورها من اجل موظف. كما أن بعض القيادات العليا في هذه الأجهزة لا تعلم شيئاً عن هذه الفوضي.






و عليكم السلام يا صاحبى العزيز 

إقتراحك دا لما انت كتبتو هنا في ساعتها كنت عايز اقول نبدأ الموضوع لكن لعن الله المشغوليات .
يا صديقي أوفيت و كفيت  في ما رميت اليه 
و بما انك صاحب الإقتراح و رغم ملاحظتي انك مشغول ولكنك ستكون خير سند وعون في هذه المهمة وبما أقترحته الآن سأضيف اليه أن يكون أستاذنا الكبير ابراهيم عطية مرجعية قانونية في المذكرة التى ستُرفع اما بالنسبة للمنبر أرى  (من ناحية شخصية) انك انت ابوجالا خير ممثل للمنبر في هذا الموضوع و على الأصدقاء مهدي و أحمر مكة و كولا التواصل مع بقية المنتديات و اختيار ممثلين و على ضوء الاختيارات الاولى سنتابع للنقطة الثانية 
...
و هكذا انت يا صديقي دوما تكون في الموعد 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

الاخوة الاحباب انتو فى شئ فايت عليكم أو امكن على ... عوض الجيد الكباشى لايمتلك هذه القناة ولا أظنه هو من يعد وهو رجل كما قلتم ناجح وانا اخاله كذلك بس موضوع ضيوفه هذا افتكر انو الموضوع موضوع إعداد وانتاج واخراج وهو ليس له يد حتى نلومه فى استضافة ضيوفه فالمسؤولية هنا تقع على معد البرنامج .. ولاشنو




نعم يا صديقي لم تفت علينا أنه لا يعد و لا يختار الضيوف ولكن (أنا وعلى أقل تقدير) لن أقبل و لن أتقبل يوماً أن أستمع لمحلل يحلل مباريات المريخ و سقط سقوطاً لا يشفع له بمشاهدة مباراة للمريخ ناهيك عن كونه يحلل و ووووو 
إذا كان المدرب الفاشل دا متعصب للهليل فأنا  لا أقبل من متعصب مثله أن يمارس هذا الدور الذي لا يستحقه و شرف تحليل مباراة للمريخ فهو أقل بكثير عندي من أن يتكرموا بمنحه هذا الشرف و كما أننى أحترم عوض الجيد و اقدره لم احب له ما احبه لنفسي ..
ثم نعم ان عوض الجيد لا ناقة له ولا بعير في الموضوع و لكنه جزء من الموضوع رضى أم أبى و  عليه ان ينتبه من مثل هذه (الاستضافات) المفخخه 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اقتراح الحبيب ابو جالا عملي ورائع جدا

نحتاج لوقفة جماهيرية كبيرة ضد الاعلام المتحيز ضد كل ما هو مريخي

الناس دي شافت اننا بقينا لابنهش ولابنش عشان كده زادت وازبدت في اهدار حقوقنا

وقفتنا الصلبة هذه ستجعلهم يعيدون النظرة الف مرة قبل ان يخطأوا في حق المريخ مستقبلا





مهدي يا صديقي سلامات 

سيكون على عاتقك انت و ابوجالا القيام بالكثير في هذا الموضوع 
دعونا نتفق على خطوط عريضة بعد كلام ابو جالا و خصوصاً انه قطع لنا جزء من المشوار بوضع خطوط عريضة 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abuashruf
					

التقى بعض اعضاء منتدى شبكة المريخ بحاتم التاج فى يوم ما وكانت المفاجأة أن أكد لهم انه مريخابى ولكن فى عمله لايظهر الميول اياه بعامل المهنية
كما اقسم المذيع الفاشل سوار الذهب لاحد اشقائى وابن اختى (صديقه)انه لامريخابى لاهلالابى 
وهذا الكلام أكيد ان صدقا فى قولهما






abuashruf سلامات و مرحب بيك يا زعيم 
حاتم التاج دا مريخابي   ؟؟؟
حاتم دا ؟؟؟
معانا في المريخ الواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحد دا يا abuashruf 
في المريخ الوااااااااااااااااااحد دا  ؟؟؟؟؟ 
إنّا لله ياخ ...
....

غايتو بقولوا اللى بتجي من السماء تحملها الــواطـة 
في موقع حاتم التاج لا يهم كثيرا لون المعلق و المذيع و إنما الضمير و العقلانية و المهنية و الحياد ثم إذا كان فريق سوداني علي المذيع أن يتعامل بميول الوطن و ينسى اى شئ آخر مشكلة حاتم التاج حتى و ان كان مريخابيا لا يُعقل أن يستهزأ بما يفعله أكرم الهادي !!! 
لا يعقل أن يتحدث عن (تضييع الزمن) بسخرية و سذاجة و كأنه هو صاحب الضمير الحى و صاحب اللعب النظيف !!
أين يكون حاتم حين تمارس ضد المريخ سياسة تضييع الزمن و السقوط هل سمعتم يوماً أن حاتم أنتقد لاعب فريق حين أصرّ على تضييع الزمن ؟؟
ألم يكن حاتم التاج معلقاً للهليل في مباراة تم نقلها و كان سقوط ناس كاريكا و سادومبا أشبه بمسرحية سخيفة ولم يفتح الله على حاتم بكلمة واحدة في شأن السقوط الواضح ؟؟؟
...
أما سوار الدهب فهذا حكاية أخرى فهذا الشاب و رغم اننا افتخرنا بكون سوداني في الجزيرة ولكن يذيع معلومات مغلوطه و لا أعلم من اين يستقيها و عندما يلعب المريخ لا تحس فيه الحماس الذي يكون عنده عندما يلعب المريخ و الحمد لله عادة ناس الجزيرة بيكون عندهم اتنين معلق للمباراة الواحدة و عندها انا السوداني بكامل قواى العقلية أهرب لمعلق آخر حتى لا تنفقع مرارتي بسبب واحد من بنى جلدتي و حسبى الله 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

كلام فى الصميم يا ابوجالا ... وكم نتمنى تفعيله على ارض الواقع حتى يرعوى كل متفلت ومستغل لمنصبه لميوله الفاضحة ..



عمنا و صديقنا عزو 

ياريت كل من لديه اقتراحات بخصوص الموضوع يرفدنا بها حتى تكتمل الصورة و نبدأ في الموضوع 
وقبل أن نغلبهم داخل الميدان سنغلبهم بالصوت  


*

----------


## ezzeo

*نرجع يا حبيب تانى للقمة العيش التى تكبل الفكر و تستبيح المنطق وتوجه أشرعة ريح المفاهيم المقيده بامتلاك المنبر فكل صاحب فكر وما لم يجد المنبر الخاص به  الذى تنطلق من منصته افكاره وما يختزنه من رؤى فلن يصل الى مبتغاه وهذا الجدل يسوقنا الى القوانين المكبلة للحريات و و و ؟؟؟ ولا أريد الخوض فى ذلك فقط الرأى عندى أن عوض الجيد الكباشى شاب يتحسس فى طريقه بخطى واثقة ولا ينزلق الى المساقط ولكن...!! ليس بيده أن يغير ما ال اليه الوضع الحالى المتردى فى الكثير من المناحى حيث تحكمنا جميعا لقمة العيش وتسوقنا الى منابرها ومفاهيمها و رؤاها فنتبعها رغم إختلافنا معها نقيضا ...
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

نرجع يا حبيب تانى للقمة العيش التى تكبل الفكر و تستبيح المنطق وتوجه أشرعة ريح المفاهيم المقيده بامتلاك المنبر فكل صاحب فكر وما لم يجد المنبر الخاص به  الذى تنطلق من منصته افكاره وما يختزنه من رؤى فلن يصل الى مبتغاه وهذا الجدل يسوقنا الى القوانين المكبلة للحريات و و و ؟؟؟ ولا أريد الخوض فى ذلك فقط الرأى عندى أن عوض الجيد الكباشى شاب يتحسس فى طريقه بخطى واثقة ولا ينزلق الى المساقط ولكن...!! ليس بيده أن يغير ما ال اليه الوضع الحالى المتردى فى الكثير من المناحى حيث تحكمنا جميعا لقمة العيش وتسوقنا الى منابرها ومفاهيمها و رؤاها فنتبعها رغم إختلافنا معها نقيضا ...




أولاً و قبل كل شئ بلاغة السطور بعاليه تُلجم بالدهشة و قدرتك على إيصال المفردة و المقصود من قراءتك للأحداث لا تنكرها عين ولا عقل ، أوجزت و كفيت و وفيت و ما بين السطور يضع (فـل استوب كبير) عن الذهاب بعيداً في (حق عوض الجيد) و العودة للقواعد سالماً سيظل عوض الجيد الكباشي كما نود جميعاً و سيجد كل الخير ...
 .....
أتفق معاك يا زعيم 
و لكن سنعمل على أن يسمع الغير (صياحنا) بسبب هذا التعصب في مؤسسات الدولة و على من أراد أن يُطبّل لفريق يتعصب له و يُبخس الناس أشياءهم عليه أن يقوم بإنشاء قناة و (يستفرغ) فيه بما ينضح فيها اناءه .
عن نفسي و الله يا عزو لا أحتمل أن أرى  بأم عينيّ من يتطاول على المريخ و أسمعه في مؤسسة دولة يحاول أن يخدعني بفكرة انه يُحلل مباراة يلعبها المريخ ، لا يهمني المدرب العاطل الفاشل ابوسباعية في انسانيته بقدر ما همنى انه ليس بمقدوره النظر بعين محايده و سيدس السم في العسل متى ما سنحت الفرصة و يكفيني منه انه اتهم لعيبة المريخ في يوماً ما بعد أن أخذ علقة ساخنة بسباعية لن ينساها أبداً .
..
لن أحكم على عوض الجيد هنا يا عمنا عزو فأنا أعلم تماماً انه موظف يؤدي دوره لا أكثر و لا أقل و يظل عوض الجيد من الكوادر الشابة التى تجد القبول عند الجميع و سيظل كذلك من أميز الشباب في الساحة الرياضية ..
فقط الانتباه أكثر و في الأخير أنا فرد واحد من الملايين لن يضير أحداً أن (تتناقص أسهم ) محبيه و من يتابع برامجه من فرد واحد أو ثلاثة فهناك أشياء تحكم الموظف و يجب عليه أن يتبع القوانين و اللوائح في المؤسسات وسيظل احترامى له كما هو  .
...

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

الاخوة الاحباب انتو فى شئ فايت عليكم أو امكن على ... عوض الجيد الكباشى لايمتلك هذه القناة ولا أظنه هو من يعد وهو رجل كما قلتم ناجح وانا اخاله كذلك بس موضوع ضيوفه هذا افتكر انو الموضوع موضوع إعداد وانتاج واخراج وهو ليس له يد حتى نلومه فى استضافة ضيوفه فالمسؤولية هنا تقع على معد البرنامج .. ولاشنو



2222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

2222222222222222222222222222




ابن ادريس يا صديقي أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل خير 

ستظل هناك سياسات قائمة مالم تتغير بفعل فاعل 
عوض الجيد الكباشي لن يناله (رائش طائش) فهو يجد الاحترام و التقدير من الكل 
و لكن هناك طرق نُسمع بها أصواتنا حتى و إن سلكنا دروباً صعبه 
ما رأيك انت في تحليل مدرب الهليل من الثمانينات و في الموسم الماضى القريب هذا حين أتهم لعيبة المريخ بالباطل  ثم (نام و لما أستيقظ صباحاً)  أعتذر هل ترى أنه من المناسب أن  تسمعه يقوم بتحليل مباراة للمريخ ؟؟؟  و لندع عوض الجيد بعيداً عن هذا .
و عذراً يا صديقي إذا أرجعتك معي لمربع سابق 

*

----------


## الجامرابي

*الغريبة كوادر المريخ في الإذاعات و القنوات الرياضية تتعرض لهجوم مستمر من الإعلام الجلفوطي بينما لا يثير إعلامنا ضجة حول هؤلاء السيئين المنحازين أمثال حاتم التاح و يوسف محمد يوسف و رضا و غيرهم

*

----------


## حوته 1

*اخى التجانى انا لا اعرف حاتم التاج شخصيا الا من خلال تعلقه على المباريات لكن و للامانه احس بانه مريخابى شخص محترم و لا يسئ لا لمريخ ولا هلال و فى تعليقه على لقطة اكرم اضافه ان اكرم بى خبرته اضاع الزمن اما سوار حضرت مباريات للمريخ و كان هو المعلق كا يتغزل فى المريخ و لاعبى المريخ كيف يكون عندنا اعلام مريخى و انحنا لا نميز بين الصديق و العدو و نحن ننتقد المريخاب قبلالهلالاب حاتم التاج مريخابى ظاهر فل نشجعه حتى لو هنق
*

----------

